# Dormant seeding... why do "late fall" vs "late winter"???



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

I came across a couple articles (at unm.edu (Minnesota)) and elsewhere that promoted dormant seeding in late fall.

OK. What benefits are there to dormant grass seed being in/on soil over the winter versus being but there just a couple weeks prior to soil reaching temperature?

Does being exposed to the elements all winter "prime" the seed to take off once soil reaches 50 degrees?

Or is is more a matter of all the time on the lawn during winter increases the seed-to-soil contact via being kind of driven down by rain, snow, animals, humans, etc?

A related question... what specifically is the fate and factors affecting the same of ungerminated seeds sitting on the ground during the winter (assuming they are not eaten by animals)? I would think organic material (seeds) sitting outside on/in a damp environment can only last so long. Unless you live somewhere with 100% freeze and snowcover over the winter (certainly not many/most places I can think of), temps are going to get over freezing which means liquid water, and thus potential for biological (microbial) activity, even if it is slowed down.

Just trying to give some context to my question... not saying seeds WILL rot, but wondering how they don't in a realistic zone 6 winter where really there aren't many days it doesn't exceed 32 degrees, and only maybe 1 in 20 winters is there snowpack the whole winter.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The debate continues...

I have had reservations about the seed rotting, or getting eaten, displaced, etc. myself.

Honestly, I've found the best thing is just to try something and see how it works. But even then, just because it works one year at a certain time, doesn't mean it will the next year.

Usually, if I seed earlier in the year, I've also ended up adding more seed later in the year because I'm concerned it might not work or whatever. This strategy seems to work pretty well.

I guess the reason to seed early is if you live somewhere where snow does not tend to melt once you get it. But here, in Southern New England, snow tends to melt every couple of weeks...I don't really ever remember having full snow cover for more than 6 weeks at a time, max. This Winter, forget it...we've been snowless more often than not.

I think the earliest I might do anything this year is mid to late Feb, but likely, most of it will be even later.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

The earlier you place down the seeds, the better chance they will have to "settle in" to cracks and get worked into the soil where they will germinate better (eg. seed to soil contact). That is really the only benefit of seeding earlier in the winter (or late fall) vs. late winter.

However that goes with a higher chance of the seeds not making it to the spring due to several factors that you have mentioned (rot, being eaten or displaced etc.)

I personally like to put seed down late in the winter but try to do it before a snowstorm. That way the weight of the snow pushes down on the seeds against the soil, kind of like what a roller would do. And being later in the winter, there's less of a chance of rotting or being eaten (especially if the snow hangs around for a while making for a nice cover).

That's really the big benefit over just spreading the seed a few weeks before the soil gets up to temp, that natural occurrences will get the seed down into the soil. However if you can use a roller to do that then there's not much difference, however that's alot of work if you have a big yard to might as well let nature do the heavy lifting for you.


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

Research at Kansas State tested dormant seeding at different times of the year and the result was that early February was best. Obviously they didn't test every date - I think it was the 5th of each month - and it was just the results from one test. But it's all we have.

The theory was that Feb was better than earlier seeding because fewer birds/critters had time to get to it. I don't know what happens in Feb to make it better than March - maybe more of the freeze/thaw cycles to get solid soil contact.

I put mine down on Monday - up to 60F, then 1/2 inch of rain over 24 hours amid falling temps, a couple of freeze than cycles and then 4 inches of snow last night to cover and push it into the turf - pretty much perfect from what I was hoping for.



> Researchers conducted a study to compare tall fescue planting from December through March. All of the seeding was done on the fifth of the month. The area was bare soil that had been tilled and prepared for planting.
> 
> The amount of germination and cover by the grass was recorded on April 15 and May 18 to determine the success of each seeding. The April rating showed the February planting to have the highest cover of grass at 73 percent. The other months had cover of less than 50 percent. The early plantings were less successful, probably due to birds feeding on the seed and on uneven moisture. March rated low, as the seedlings were less mature.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I have not looked at the U of M study, but remember, this study was performed in that location (I'm making a geographic assumption here, so please correct me if I'm wrong).

Typically, recommendations are based upon results. With a location this far north, maybe the February (or late winter) seeding time did not yield the best results because the ground would stay frozen solid into the early spring, so the seed would not be able to work itself into the soil with frost heaves, yielding less seed to soil contact. The late fall seeding would probably work itself into the soil better and get "locked" into the soil, once the ground froze solid...just my guess.

In a milder climate where I'm located, we tend to have an active freeze/thaw cycle in February, so that tends to work well for us.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm in the New England area and I have a few thin spots in the 19' fallreno. It's probably going fill in due to the kbg that was mixed with the Tttf but I have 30 lbs of kbg and about 5 lbs of tttf left.

So I'm going to experiment and see if this really works. I filled in a few spots with seed. It should thrive/work since it's in a shaded area. If it turns out to be successful then, I'll definitely try more it in the future.


----------

